# Dell launches two new android based smart phones



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

*news.oneindia.in/img/2010/11/10-dell-xcd-mobiles.jpg


> New Delhi, Nov 10: US basedcomputer manufacturer, Dell hasentered to Indian handset marketby launching two Android mobilescalled XCD35 and XCD28.These two mobiles are based onGoogle Android 2.1 operatingsystem. Both mobiles areaffordably priced for their high-end features. Dell XCD28 andXCD35 will be a close competitorfor other brands like Nokia andSamsung.Dell XCD35 has a 3.5-inchOLED, capacitive touchscreen anda 3 megapixel camera. TheAndroid 2.1 OS is powered with600Mhz processor. Other featuresinclude 3G, Bluetooth and WiFi.This phone has a 150MB ofinternal memory which can beextended up to 32GB usingmicroSD cards. It also providesFM radio and Music player thatsupports different formats. DellXCD35 is priced at Rs 16,990and will be available in themarket by Dec 2010.Another mobile launched by Dellis XCD28. It has a a 2.8-inchresistive touchscreen and 3.15MPcamera. The Android 2.1 OS ispowered with 600MHz processor,256MB of RAM and 256MB ofROM.The 3G ready XCD28 hasBluetooth and WiFi. This phoneis priced at Rs 10,990 and willbe available in the marketimmediately.


Dell rolls out two 3G Android mobiles in India


----------



## NainO (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice!!! 
XCD35 got nice features and 3.5 inches screen(WoW). It wud be more nice if they had included froyo too. But nice try though, a great hanset in 15k-20k category.
Kudos dell 

But resistive touch on XCD28, will be a great factor for its negligence.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't like both. Although exact specs are still to come but the current known specs look like a big no no. There are other phones in this category with better features. But if you want the dell logo and want to stand apart with your new dell phone that looks quite good then only go for it.


----------



## NainO (Nov 12, 2010)

May be this will impress you!!!


----------



## Nithu (Nov 12, 2010)

Both phones are Originally the ZTE blade and ZTE racer 
check : 
ZTE Blade
ZTE Racer

iGyaan


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

Rebranded & overpriced. well guys at Samsung, SE, Motorola, HTC or even Nokia must be having a good laugh reading the news. specially the price.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

NainO said:


> May be this will impress you!!!



ya but that company is not in india.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

why the heck are these phones not listed on Dell's website. am eager to get first hand experience and full list of specs.


----------



## NainO (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> ya but that company is not in india.



Its a chinese company...
I think they will launch these products in there nearest countries too!!!


----------



## Nithu (Nov 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> why the heck are these phones not listed on Dell's website. am eager to get first hand experience and full list of specs.



Check the full list of specs of ZTE Blade and ZTE Racer. I guess its same for Dell XCD35 and XCD28.


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 19, 2010)

yes Dell android phones r just ZTE rebranded ones! wtf!


----------



## ishan_kkr (Dec 2, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I don't like both. Although exact specs are still to come but the current known specs look like a big no no. There are other phones in this category with better features. But if you want the dell logo and want to stand apart with your new dell phone that looks quite good then only go for it.



Hi!!

Can u pls. suggest sum good android phone in this range other than DELL as you mentioned... (Except HTC)..?


----------



## sanjeev_sauw (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi!
I feel both phones are good but value for money needs to be evaluated.


----------

